# Anybody have any info on this



## HANGEYE

I picked up a bit of a treasure as far as I can tell. I haven't had much time to research this gun but from the little I have learned it looks like a keeper. I went to an auction and got this gun for a bid of $300.00. The only reason I bought it is because I never heard of this gun/caliber before. It is a 1894 Octagon barrel Marlin 40-82 black powder lever action. Shot it today and it kicks like a mule and destroyed the oak block that I used for a target. It came with 2 boxes of original ammo and 1 box of reloades. I'm going to do more research next week to find out if I have something worth the $300.00 but any info I could get from the forum might help steer me in the right direction. Thanks for any help I can get.

HNAGEYE

I'll put some pics up if I can figure out how to do it. (I'm old and a bit senile) I don't even know if I spelled "senile" correctly LOL.


----------



## richg99

Well, you got the SENILE correct, but you messed up your own name....Hangeye

*"HNAGEYE

I'll put some pics up if I can figure out how to do it. (I'm old and a bit senile) I don't even know if I spelled "senile" correctly LOL.
"*

Ha Ha....


----------



## renn90

That's hilarious!


----------



## Jim

Send me the pictures if you cant figure it out and I will post them for you.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79

came across this:
https://www.armslist.com/posts/2807487/minneapolis-minnesota-antiques-for-sale--marlin-model-1895-40-82
https://www.gunauction.com/buy/12405661


----------



## HANGEYE

lovedr79 said:


> came across this:
> https://www.armslist.com/posts/2807487/minneapolis-minnesota-antiques-for-sale--marlin-model-1895-40-82
> https://www.gunauction.com/buy/12405661


Yup, thats it. The one I have looks to be in about the same shape. Looks like I made a pretty good purchase. Thanks for the info.

HANGEYE <--- at least I got this part right this time LOL


----------



## richg99

Well done.

I know nothing about guns and I need my spell checker (Grammarly) every day.

Ha Ha


----------



## overboard

I would say you made a pretty good deal! =D>


----------



## lovedr79

that would be sweet if yours is worth that much. i have tried a few times to get guns at auctions but the local dealers get into a pissing match and run the price up past the real value.


----------



## HANGEYE

Finally got some time to do some searching. What I found for sale ... Marlin 40-82, $7500.00. Winchester 40-82, $3495.00. A box of 20 rounds of JACKETED ammo, $81.60. A box of 20 rounds of CAST LEAD ammo, $75.00. I also found a company (Gad Custom Cartrideges) that "MAY" have a box of 20 for $40.00, if they don't have them they can make them. I'll have to give them a call. At any rate, this gun is not going to be shot very often at those prices. Im going to buy some more ammo and have some fun with it, might even use it for deer season next year. If I hit one with it, I hope I can at least salvage a sandwich out of it.

HANGEYE


----------



## Armorpl8

I wouldn't shoot it much...however.

If you really wanted to shoot it, you can form brass from 45-90. It's about $.90 each and it's made by Starline, really good stuff. All that is assuming you are a handloader with requisite dies, press, trimmer etc. If it was mine I'd clean it up real good and find a generous benefactor....and I have much of the tooling to make it go bang.


----------

